# another red one



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After seeing my first red Pot Pourri bowl, my sister-in-law dropped some very strong hints that she would also like a red one. I haven't done a full photo-shoot, only the mounting of the blank which is different to the method used in my first effort.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice, Harry. You'll be doing sets of crown bowling bowls next !Are you able to get PC Forstner bits out there?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job Harry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Nice, Harry. You'll be doing sets of crown bowling bowls next !Are you able to get PC Forstner bits out there?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Not as a general thing Peter. I was doing a Google search for a 2 1/2" Forstner bit and I found this one on ebay from an Aussie supplier, it was the only size shown and it arrived in a sturdy blister pack.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Warren.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful Harry and a superb job. You have got those down nicely.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Bernie, I've really caught the bug from you. When my friend John, who has just bought a house just a five minute walk from here gets his new shed erected and sorted, he is going to give me lessons in tool sharpening, something that I've never been any good at. I'm sure that with razor sharp chisels my turning will improve.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

They definitely will make a difference. Especially on making the final cuts. I use a Tormek to sharpen and hone my gouges for the final cuts. Most woods it is like cutting butter.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Harry, what kind of tool did you use for the hollowing? This looks like something I might want to try for Christmas presents.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Another great job, Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Smokey7385 said:


> Harry, what kind of tool did you use for the hollowing? This looks like something I might want to try for Christmas presents.


This is the one that I used for this particular bowl Rusty, I'm still very much in the learning stage, trying various tools and "techniques" Why don't you add a few details to your public profile, in the main, we're one big happy family on this forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> They definitely will make a difference. Especially on making the final cuts. I use a Tormek to sharpen and hone my gouges for the final cuts. Most woods it is like cutting butter.


I do have a Tormek Bernie and today I bought an 8" bench grinder with a light to replace my elderly 6" one which I'm giving to my brother-in-law. So all I'm waiting for is a hands on lesson from John. I did watch a Woodcraft video today so I may, if I can find the time, pre-empt John's visit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Another great job, Harry.


Thanks James, and what have you been up to lately?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have both also Harry and found I use the grinder to do my rough shaping then off to the Tormek.


----------

